

Apple Accepts Borders-Branded Kobo App, Rejects Kobo's Identical App - adamjernst
http://quatermain.tumblr.com/post/8045895465/my-review-of-the-kobo-app

======
adamjernst
This part in particular jumped out at me:

> I should note, however, that the Borders app for the US was subject to
> almost NONE of these restrictions. This is all the more amusing since the
> Borders US app is built from the exact same source code, with a different
> colour scheme and titles.

